# Oscars: Royals, Revolverhelden und eine Ballerina



## Mandalorianer (27 Feb. 2011)

*Favoriten bei der Verleihung der Academy Awards Oscars:
Royals, Revolverhelden und eine Ballerina​*

*Colin Firth (50) und Natalie Portman (29) sollten ihre Dankesrede bereithalten.
Die goldene Trophäe in der Kategorie „Beste Hauptdarsteller“ ist ihnen bei der 83. Oscar-Verleihung 
in der Nacht zum 28. Februar so gut wie sicher. ​*
*
Zumindest, wenn man den Prognosen in Hollywood Glauben schenken mag.

Die in Israel geborene Natalie Portman* und ihr britischer Kollege räumten bereits bei den Golden Globes und zahlreichen anderen Filmwettkämpfen die Spitzenpreise ab. Sie als getriebene Balletttänzerin in „Black Swan“, er als stotternder britischer Monarch in „The King's Speech“.

Ein Mitstreiter des Briten gibt sich sogar jetzt schon geschlagen.

Firth werde mit seiner „wunderbaren Darbietung“ sicher den Oscar als bester Hauptdarsteller gewinnen, prophezeite Jeff Bridges (61). Der Vorjahresgewinner für „Crazy Heart“ ist diesmal für seinen Auftritt als versoffener Revolverheld in dem Western „True Grit“ nominiert.

Mit im Rennen sind auch der spanische Superstar Javier Bardem (41) als todkranker Vater in „Biutiful“, James Franco (32, gleichzeitig mit Anne Hathaway Moderator des Abends) als eingeklemmter Kletterer in dem Überlebensdrama „127 Hours“ und Jesse Eisenberg (27) als skrupelloser Facebook-Gründer in „The Social Network“.

Auch Portmans Konkurrentinnen haben sich schwer ins Zeug gelegt.

Nicole Kidman spielt in „Rabbit Hole“ eine verzweifelte Mutter, die um ihr Kind trauert. Jennifer Lawrence (20) überzeugt in dem düsteren Familiendrama „Winter's Bone“ als mutige junge Frau auf der Suche nach dem verschwundenen Vater. Michelle Williams (30) kämpft in „Blue Valentine“ gegen das Scheitern ihrer Ehe. Nur Annette Bening (52) bringt als lesbische Mutter in dem Beziehungsfilm „The Kids Are All Right“ etwas Leichtigkeit in das Rennen um den Darsteller-Oscar.

Rein rechnerisch thront das Historiendrama „The King's Speech“ mit zwölf Nominierungen an der Spitze, gefolgt von dem düsteren „True Grit“-Westernremake der Coen-Brüder mit zehn Gewinnchancen.

David Finchers „The Social Network“ holte acht Anwartschaften, gleich auf mit Christopher Nolans „Inception“, einem Thriller über Träume. Der Boxfilm „The Fighter“ könnte sieben Oscars gewinnen, das blutige Überlebens-Drama „127 Hours“ ist sechsfach nominiert.

Ein spannendes Duell tragen die Regisseure Tom Hooper („The King's Speech“) und David Fincher („The Social Network“) aus. Mit seinem Facebook-Film sahnte der Amerikaner bei den Golden Globes ab, dann gewann der Brite mit seinem königlichen Historiendrama den Top-Preis des Verbands der US-Regisseure (DGA). Seit 1948 ist es nur sechs DGA-Siegern nicht geglückt, im selben Jahr auch den Oscar für die beste Regiearbeit zu holen. Bei den britischen Bafta-Preisen war dann wieder Fincher an der Reihe, die Dankesrede zu halten.

Deutschland geht in diesem Jahr „entspannter“ in den Oscar-Wettkampf.

Sorgte 2010 „Das weiße Band“ von Michael Haneke in der Sparte „Nicht-englischsprachiger Film“ für Spannung, blieb diesmal der deutsche Kandidat „Die Fremde“ schon in der Vorrunde auf der Strecke.

Im vergangenen Jahr jubelten Deutschland, Österreich und Studio Babelsberg, als der gebürtige Wiener Christoph Waltz (54) mit „Inglourious Basterds“ im letzten Jahr den Nebenrollen-Oscar holte.

Das deutsche Filmmusik-Genie Hans Zimmer war im vorigen Jahr mit „Sherlock Holmes“ im Rennen. Der gebürtige Frankfurter verlor, doch zum Trost gab es in diesem Jahr die neunte Nominierung. Der Oscar-Preisträger (1995, „Der König der Löwen“) könnte mit der Musik für „Inception“ zum zweiten Mal Gold holen.

Zudem schafften es zwei Kurzfilm-Regisseure aus Ludwigsburg auf die Liste der Preisanwärter.

Max Lang und Jakob Schuh sind mit „The Gruffalo“ („Der Grüffelo“) in der Kategorie „animierter Kurzfilm“ nominiert.

Die Oscar-Moderation wurde einer drastischen Verjüngungskur unterzogen.

Nach Steve Martin (64) und Alec Baldwin (52) werden diesmal Anne Hathaway (28, „Love and other Drugs“) und James Franco (32, „127 Hours“) die Gala im Kodak Theatre präsentieren. In einem Scherz-Werbespot verspricht das Duo wilde Showeinlagen und Tänze, bei denen „Zehennägel brechen werden“.

Doch es sind die ungeplanten Auftritte und die spontanen Ausbrüche der fassungslosen Sieger, von denen die Oscar-Show lebt.

Als Helena Bonham Carter (44) in London den Bafta-Preis als beste Nebendarstellerin („The King's Speech“) in Empfang nahm, konnte es sich die Queen-Mum-Darstellerin auf der Bühne nicht verkneifen: „Mein Unterrock hat sich verklemmt.“ Und bei den Golden Globes lief die Britin mit dem wahnsinnigen Modegeschmack in einem rosafarbenen und einem grünen Schuh zu kreischbuntem Outfit über den roten Teppich.

Und vor der Oscar-Show gab sie die ominöse Kleiderwarnung ab: „Wahrscheinlich wird es eine Katastrophe, aber ich tue es trotzdem.“

Und was werden die Stars beim „Governors Ball“, der After-Party der Oscars, essen?

Diesmal wird es „eine königliche Mahlzeit für die Könige von Hollywood“, schwärmte der österreichische Star-Koch Wolfgang Puck am Donnerstag. „Als Hauptspeise servieren wir englische Seezunge und dazu vegetarische Paella“. Eine Extrawurst für die hochschwangere Vegetarierin Natalie Portman (29): „Die Paella ist veganisch, das wird sie lieben“, glaubt der Hollywood-Kärnter. 

Einen besonderen Trosthappen für die Verlierer gibt es nicht, die müssen halt „mehr Champagner“ trinken, so Puck. 1200 Flaschen Moët & Chandon liegen auf Eis, über 7000 Garnelen, 1000 Hummer und 230 Kilogramm Räucherlachs sind bestellt. Mit sieben Kilogramm essbarem Goldstaub werden bis Sonntag noch 4000 Schokoladen-Oscars bestäubt. 

*
Wir dürfen gespannt sein 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

